# Longbows



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I know most of you shoot recurves and compounds- but how many of you would like to give a longbow a go? And if so, what sort of longbow?

I ask because I'm doing a build along in a couple weeks, as soon as I get the materials, and was wondering what some of you would like to see as far as a longbow goes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kegan said:


> I know most of you shoot recurves and compounds- but how many of you would like to give a longbow a go? And if so, what sort of longbow?
> 
> I ask because I'm doing a build along in a couple weeks, as soon as I get the materials, and was wondering what some of you would like to see as far as a longbow goes. Thanks in advance.


i shoot my archery coaches long bow
he bought his from 3 rivers archery for 750


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

i want to try one, but i want one 50lbs+ and around 68"


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I want to see a 100# bow:teeth:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

honestly, i've never been that big a fan of long bows, but i've always wanted to try a Mongolian style bow, with the thumb ring (not the western style of holding the string)


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i shoot my recurve alot and love it but deffinatly want a longbow soon.

i like the martin sahvanna. 50 lbs and 62".

i like those specs


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Very cool guys- so would yo e interested in me trying a R/D for the build along? Most of the bows named are R/D (allowing for the shorter lengths and smoother shots)?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

kegan said:


> Very cool guys- so would yo e interested in me trying a R/D for the build along? Most of the bows named are R/D (allowing for the shorter lengths and smoother shots)?


Yeah:shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> Very cool guys- so would yo e interested in me trying a R/D for the build along? Most of the bows named are R/D (allowing for the shorter lengths and smoother shots)?


whats r/d?


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*Top shelf*

Kegan, I have read lots of your posts and looked at your work on bows.Gotta give you a top shelf position. Its good to see a young person soooo into something good and constructive as you are. If only you could manage to reach some of the bad apples out there and teach them what fun real living as you know it is all about. Please keep it up and ANY bow build along that you decide to do will be interesting. Just wish I had your skills! Pete


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> whats r/d?


reflex /deflex


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

From your explanation in Selfbows I'de love to see how a reflex deflex bow is made. Although I doubt I'de be able to make my own.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> reflex /deflex


k thanks.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Kegan, I have read lots of your posts and looked at your work on bows.Gotta give you a top shelf position. Its good to see a young person soooo into something good and constructive as you are. If only you could manage to reach some of the bad apples out there and teach them what fun real living as you know it is all about. Please keep it up and ANY bow build along that you decide to do will be interesting. Just wish I had your skills! Pete


Thank you very much! That means alot.

Okay, R/D it is. I'll get two boards and do a test, and then the real one (if the R/D goes well- not sure if the glued on handle will let me- if not, then straight with flipped tips and a fancy grip- close to a R/D anway).

For those of you who do shoot longbows, what sort of accuracy are you getting with them?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would probably want to shoot a Mathews Heritage series long bow. the only thing is , it is about $900 to $1,000!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I would probably want to shoot a Mathews Heritage series long bow. the only thing is , it is about $900 to $1,000!


I looked up the bow but couldn't find any photos. Only other lognbow I saw for that much was a Wolf longbow qith carbon, fiberglass, and boo limbs with a bunch of other fancy stuff built in!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Heritage longbows are really nice. I love the bamboo on them

I would love to see a R/D buildalong. I would like to make an osage R/D


----------

